# You guys gettin any luck?



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

Today, a friend of mine and I went out in his grove by his house. We saw one squirrel but couldn't get a good shot and he just vanished, and I also dont know how to work the squirrel call to make it effective. So we ended up not getting any...You guys doing any better?


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't use a squirrel call. The best one you can use comes from your lips. What I usually do is when I see a squirrel I whistle a real shrill whistle and it stops them everytime for a good clean shot.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya ive had a bit of luck i got one last night so far i have 6 this year.


----------



## Charley (Sep 18, 2005)

i got 5 this year. I saw more hogs than squirrels!


----------



## rebel76 (Sep 9, 2005)

well,our squirrel/rabbit season opened oct.1st here in bama. a few weeks ago i talked to a couple of local land owners and got permission to hunt roughly 100 acres of timber along wilson lake ,tn. river. perfect...couldn't wait till opening day! then my female fiest comes in "heat" and my male beagle is too busy camping by the pen...wont even take a time out to eat ,let alone tree a squirrell! no big loss i'll just take my 20 gauge and hit the woods..the foilage is probably too thick to do very well with a dog anyways....just sit a while or walk a little.....opening day and everyday since...wind about 25mph and the highs around 90 degrees! and when the wind lays...here comes the skeeters! and the hornets! and the thought of stepping on a copperhead or a rattler dont appeal to me much.(maybe i'm gettin soft in my old age). tommorow is a new day so maybe i'll try again and my fiest dug out of her pen so if anybody wants a beagle/fiest mix for free let me know...i'll probably have 6 or seven chewing up everything in the yard in a few weeks. :lol:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

ive gotten... bout 10 red ones since a few weeks ago.. in about 2 years ive gotten just over 100 squirrels... you can shoot the red ones here anytime no season


----------

